

Ask HN: A Svbtle Skin For Posterous? - joelrunyon

I still think Posterous is the cleanest/fastest/simplest blogging software on the planet if you're interested in writing &#38; posting content as quick as possible.<p>Seeing it was a YC company, I still see quite a few blogs that utilize it but since it was acquired by twitter, it hasn't seen many updates - including available themes.<p>While I'm not quite sure I "get" svbtle but I love how clean it looks. Is there a svbtle-like posterous skin available anywhere?<p>I'd think it'd be pretty simple to set up and I think I've seen a few Svbtle skins for wordpress. Is anyone interested in seeing one for posterous?
======
sidmitra
<https://github.com/lipka/svbtle-for-posterous>

~~~
joelrunyon
Thanks!

